# driver générique pour clé usb



## gattopardo (13 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis sur OS 9.04 sur un G3.
J'ai une clé USB, qui a très bien marché sur mon mac sans avoir à installer quoique ce soit.. Après avoir réinstallé OS 9.04, le système ne reconnait plus ma clé USB...que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de driver.
Notez que le port USB fonctionne très bien (mon modem ADSL marche très bien).
Des idées?
Merci par avance à tous.
Gattopardo


----------



## Zyrol (14 Avril 2005)

Normalement un cd d'installation devait fourni avec ta clé USB (un mini CD) il contient les drivers pour mac OS 9, puisque à partir de OS X, les clé sont reconnues.
Si tu n'as pas ce CD, fais des recherches sur internet ou sur le site du fabriquant de la clé.


----------



## gattopardo (15 Avril 2005)

Eh oui mais la clé USB en question m'a été donnée à titre "publicitaire", donc je n'ai pas de nom de fabricant dessus...D'autre part j'ai perdu le mini-cd d'installation...  
Gattopardo


----------



## Invité (15 Avril 2005)

Peut-être une réinstall de "Usb Card support" 1.4.1 ?


----------



## gattopardo (16 Avril 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être une réinstall de "Usb Card support" 1.4.1 ?




C'était ça!! Ca remarche!
Merci du tuyau!!
Il y a des vrais Kadors quand même!
Gattopardo


----------

